# Who Drinks Beer?



## fasty73 (6/10/10)

I know this site is mostly made up of home brewers, BUT who actually drinks thier beer and gets pissed???? I thought drinking beer was to get you pissed, maybe I'm wrong................
OH and I just had a blood test and my LIVER IS FINE hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## drew9242 (7/10/10)

Sorry you have thewrong idea about beer. try distilling.


----------



## JestersDarts (7/10/10)

maybe you should be testing everything else too, mate.


----------



## MarkBastard (7/10/10)

Drinking beer and not getting pissed is like having sex and not getting a load away.


----------



## drew9242 (7/10/10)

longer you last the better it is.


----------



## rotten (17/10/10)

I tend to get into less trouble by aimimg for the middle ground, on both counts.
Cheers


----------



## Hambone (17/9/17)

Yeah I tend to get pissed. Cause I'm so good at it the beer tastes great and I can't stop.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (17/9/17)

Yes the biggest worry about making great beer that's on tap. Consider if you love it so much then you want to do it for the rest of your life so moderation and somewhat health conscious, good diet and some excersize is for the long run.


----------



## mtb (17/9/17)

That's the real reason I'm so keen on grabbing local bargains and picking up 300kg fridges. I need the motivation for exercise to offset the calories from all that beer.


----------



## Grott (17/9/17)

I decided long ago that there were no calories in beer and that weight gain and "beer belly" were due to not being a vegan.


----------



## mtb (17/9/17)

Grott said:


> I decided long ago that there were no calories in beer and that weight gain and "beer belly" were due to not be a vegan.


An acceptable consequence


----------



## Midnight Brew (17/9/17)

Grott said:


> I decided long ago that there were no calories in beer and that weight gain and "beer belly" were due to not be a vegan.



Hahahaha lost my shit. I am vegan. I know plenty of vegans. I know plenty of fat vegans. Balance is key!


----------



## Redreuben (24/10/18)

Sometimes the trouble with beer is;
Ten is not enough and one is too many.


----------



## BuffRox (25/4/19)

Nope. Beer is not for that. If you want to "gets pissed" maybe it's better to drink whiskey? Just joking, the more beer the more we love it.


----------



## tanked84 (25/4/19)

The more you drink, the more you brew..


----------



## Brewer Tom (26/4/19)

I have this on the door to my beer fridge . . .


----------



## boyracer (27/4/19)




----------

